# Nav Systems



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I recently bought a 2005 Town & Country with everything including a built in Nav System. Looking up on the internet, that is up to a $1800 option. It is out of date and needs updating so I checked into it and it cost $199 for a new disk. I can buy several great units for that price! Another problem is that it only offers Nav on the main roads, not on any side roads including to my house in town. Anyone else have a similar problem with their built in unit? I really much rather spend money on a decent Tom-TOM or garmin than one the built in one after using the one in the T&C.


----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

We've had the Garmin Nuvi 200's for years...but with the Camper, we decided to upgrade to the Nuvi 1490T. It has a lot of features we felt would be useful for towing, including FM traffic and lane assist. It also is very slim and has a 5" screen. The best part is...it's portable. You can take it with you to any vehicle...you can take it inside the house to input waypoints, or build routes for your next outing. You can upload points of interest... It even has bluetooth...so when linked to your cellphone you can just touch the "call" button on the touchscreen and call anyone in your favorites, or phone numbers saved with the points of interest. It will even download the contacts on your laptop when you're linked if you want it to.

We found it at Costo for $229. We bought the last one that our Costco had.

Shop around...and you can get lifetime map updates for around $80.


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

$199 sounds ridiculous for map updates! I haven't looked, but I wonder if they can be had cheaper on ebay?


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Ish said:


> $199 sounds ridiculous for map updates! I haven't looked, but I wonder if they can be had cheaper on ebay?


The only thing I found on Ebay was ones that were a couple of years old and cost about the same as the recent update. I can get the same one for $80. As far as I am concerned, the built in units, at least the ones based on DVD's is not worth the extra money.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Watch Woot.com, you can get a good gps for $49.99 on there . Also as a retired truck driver roads dont change any and they dont build many new ones.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I have one thing to say .......DROID! Upgrade your phone - the navigation uses Google maps and is fantastic!!!! We have used it all over the place, including out in some forest service areas on our bikes. The nice thing is Google updates their maps and stuff about once a week!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Chuggs said:


> We've had the Garmin Nuvi 200's for years...but with the Camper, we decided to upgrade to the Nuvi 1490T. It has a lot of features we felt would be useful for towing, including FM traffic and lane assist. It also is very slim and has a 5" screen. The best part is...it's portable. You can take it with you to any vehicle...you can take it inside the house to input waypoints, or build routes for your next outing. You can upload points of interest... It even has bluetooth...so when linked to your cellphone you can just touch the "call" button on the touchscreen and call anyone in your favorites, or phone numbers saved with the points of interest. It will even download the contacts on your laptop when you're linked if you want it to.
> 
> We found it at Costo for $229. We bought the last one that our Costco had.
> 
> Shop around...and you can get lifetime map updates for around $80.


I have the Garmin Nuvi 660 and love it for all the reasons listed above. When I picked out the options for my new Silverado, I quickly decided against the pricey on-board Nav system (~$1500) because it couldn't do anything my Nuvi can't do and there are plenty of things a portable GPS can do that an onboard system can't - it's portable, so not confined to one vehicle and can even be used on foot; you can make quick route adjustments/detours on the fly if needed (on-board systems typically lock out any adjustments while in Drive); it's easier to update; the initial cost and update costs are lower.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

OregonCampin said:


> I have one thing to say .......DROID!


X's 2. Works like a charm!!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> I have one thing to say .......DROID!


X's 2. Works like a charm!!
[/quote]
Just waiting for US Cellular to come out with the HTC Desire. My town & Country has a place to put a cell phone but it may have to be modified. Also looking forward to getting a Geocaching program for it.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

I've used a Garmin 360 for a few years. I've been looking over stereo upgrades for my F250 to move it to a 7" navigation system. I believe the portable ones are generally cheaper and easier to update, and can be more accurate because of that. However, we tend to take the Garmin around quite a bit, and I tire of the small screen, and having to have it plugged into the cigarette lighter. I'd like to clean up the dash.

I vote you follow the advice of others that say check ebay, craigslist, or check "chrysler town and country" forums for cheaper ways to get the official updates for your vehicle.

If you travel off the beaten path, don't rely on cellphone mapping options. True Satellite GPS is the only way to go, IMHO.


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

I use google maps on my blackberry and like it alot......but the screen is way to small on these devices to safely use to drive and navigate IMO. It's not a lot different then texting.

The DW insisted I get a Garmin Nuvi and I'm glad I did.


----------



## garywies (Aug 23, 2007)

The technology has changed so fast that the built in units can date themselves very fast. It is often disappointing, even after a factory "upgrade" because it still lacks many of the features everyone has talked about here. When I ordered my Tundra I upgraded the stereo unit to JBL because it had Bluetooth (and better sound!) but did not go for the $1800 GPS unit. I have a Garmin, lifetime maps, and sometimes I even use the GPS in the iPhone. No problems!
G


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Hot topic going here, I use Google Maps on my BB and my built in Pioneer aftermarket Nav system.

Here's my thinking, the economic building boom went bust in 06, your map should be up to date for 99% of your driving.

Keep what you have and invest in a Nuvi or similar GPS. If you were on the water they would tell you to never rely on just one unit, so why should you when your on the road.

With the DW's iphone we actually have three GPS devices in the TV and they all give various results depending on the length of the trip.

At 8 MPG I like all the data I can get to squeeze out the best most economical route.

Shane


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

If the one in your Town & Country is anything like my Dodge truck then don't waste the money on an update. The unit in my truck is simply terrible. It's a pain to enter info and the Navteq maps and routing software are nearly worthless. I often use my Garmin Nuvi 680 in the truck even though it has the factory Nav system. I could list many problems with the Chrysler/Dodge/Navteq system but it comes down to limited/poor points of interest and terrible routing. The routing software is so bad I tried to use it once to make a simple 3 mile trip to a house to pick up one of my kids at a friends house. If I had followed the route it would have taken me on a roundabout 12 mile jaunt before finally getting me there. Bizarre routing is a routine occurrence with the thing and it's now a source of amusement when traveling. I don't trust it at all and that's why the Nuvi gets used.


----------



## letscamp (Jan 22, 2010)

X ? I don't know what number were up to on here, but Droid







! I'd say in the next year or so Iphone is going to have a run for it money. Mine is with Verizon and you really can do just about anything with it and not to mention off topic the star map is great fun while camping. I still can't figure out the geocashing with it. I have had to manually enter the info every time.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

From my perspective, I think the thing to remember with the smartphones is that extra consideration needs to be taken when you think of using them in place of a Garmin or other more standard GPS nav system.

The standalone Navigation systems generally come with full coverage maps of large regions like North America, Europe, etc. It's a good idea to update them now and then for updated map data...but if you can get a satellite signal, it can show your position on a map. Many of the "default" mapping apps on smartphones rely on a data connection to bring in the map data for the area you are in. This is great for being the most current map data... but relying on a data connection can be problematic for those traveling outside 3G type of coverage areas. In the slower data connection zones..or no data connection zones...the navigation systems become almost useless. While your phone might still be able to make a call... and would still be able to generate a GPS coordinate... it can't really do anything with it. I have no doubt, that some of the smartphones have or will become able to have full maps stored in the device, so that this is less a factor at some point.

I like having the convenience and gadget factor of my Blackberry, and my wife's iPhone; but because we travel in areas where making a call is about all we can do with a cellphone...and that's not always possible...... a standalone or in-dash navigation system will always be my first choice. Actually, I like pairing the phones via bluetooth to the Nuvi, or in-dash nav system so the phone and nav system become very complimentary to each other when traveling. Most recently, I downloaded some Audible audio books to our Garmin Nuvi..... no more having a stack of CD's floating around cab of the truck and always wondering where we left off if we switch to a different vehicle... I'm looking forward to that on our next trip.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

OregonCampin said:


> I have one thing to say .......DROID! Upgrade your phone - the navigation uses Google maps and is fantastic!!!! We have used it all over the place, including out in some forest service areas on our bikes. The nice thing is Google updates their maps and stuff about once a week!


X2. I love my Droid, and the navigation on it has found places that the Garmin couldn't. I like the Garmin, too, because it's portable and can be moved from vehicle to vehicle. Plus, the Garmin can be set to "truck" mode, which is handy when towing a trailer. (It won't send me down streets that I can't get out of!) The Garmin update costs about $80 each year, although I only do it every two years. (They haven't moved too many roads lately.) And the Garmin has the bluetooth feature, for hands free phone use.

We have avoided getting a vehicle equipped with the built-in navigation system because they are costly to purchase up front, are expensive to keep updated, and can only be used in that vehicle. The Verizon navigation on the Droid (or any of their smart phones that can handle "V-Cast") is excellent. The Garmins and TomToms are good too. Your money is better spent on the portables, in my opinion.

(And with the Droid, you can keep up with Outbackers, Facebook, YouTube, the Weather Channel (wherever you are), Places Directory (to find ANYTHING you are looking for, wherever you are), 5 MP camera, Google search, etc. Oh, and it works as a phone and text messaging device, also!)

Mike


----------



## letscamp (Jan 22, 2010)

letscamp said:


> X ? I don't know what number were up to on here, but Droid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One more side note I don't know if its true or not, but MJRey said above that he gets weird routes. I had heard that some of the different built in car navigation systems have more or less a deal with different business franchises to route you by or near their businesses. The next few times you use the navi pay attention to what you drive by. You might notice a pattern of what you pass on your routes.


----------



## RWRiley (Oct 21, 2009)

Scoutr2 said:


> I have one thing to say .......DROID! Upgrade your phone - the navigation uses Google maps and is fantastic!!!! We have used it all over the place, including out in some forest service areas on our bikes. The nice thing is Google updates their maps and stuff about once a week!


X2. I love my Droid, and the navigation on it has found places that the Garmin couldn't. I like the Garmin, too, because it's portable and can be moved from vehicle to vehicle. Plus, the Garmin can be set to "truck" mode, which is handy when towing a trailer. (It won't send me down streets that I can't get out of!) The Garmin update costs about $80 each year, although I only do it every two years. (They haven't moved too many roads lately.) And the Garmin has the bluetooth feature, for hands free phone use.

We have avoided getting a vehicle equipped with the built-in navigation system because they are costly to purchase up front, are expensive to keep updated, and can only be used in that vehicle. The Verizon navigation on the Droid (or any of their smart phones that can handle "V-Cast") is excellent. The Garmins and TomToms are good too. Your money is better spent on the portables, in my opinion.

(And with the Droid, you can keep up with Outbackers, Facebook, YouTube, the Weather Channel (wherever you are), Places Directory (to find ANYTHING you are looking for, wherever you are), 5 MP camera, Google search, etc. Oh, and it works as a phone and text messaging device, also!)

Mike
[/quote]

x3 on the Droid. Droid X is out now with bigger screen. I have a windshield mount for my Droid ($40), so it sticks to the windshield just like a regular GPS. Also - to add to the list of stuff it will do - 16gig MP3 player. I take all my music on the road with me. Almost forgot - Email too !

One thing I have discovered is that you need to be in a 3G coverage area for the GPS navigation to get the directions from Google. I believe you can navigate thru non-covered areas OK once you have the directions. I'm guessing it downloads the directions from Google.

If I could plug a regular sized keyboard and monitor into it, I would leave the laptop at home !









Rich


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

letscamp said:


> One more side note I don't know if its true or not, but MJRey said above that he gets weird routes. I had heard that some of the different built in car navigation systems have more or less a deal with different business franchises to route you by or near their businesses. The next few times you use the navi pay attention to what you drive by. You might notice a pattern of what you pass on your routes.


Looking forward to getting my Android phone (HTC Desire)next month. One of the things I have noticed about the Garmin vs the built in Nav system in the Van is when I go out to my daughter in NE the Garmin insist in taking me up to I80 and across and then onto a gravel road to get to my daughter's house. The built in take me the short way and then lets me stay on the 4 lane to get to my daughter's. The Garmin also has taken me down some strange roads including dead ends. But, it will take me door to door whereas the built in only gets me close, even to my own house. Look forward to seeing what the Desire does.


----------



## navycranes (May 29, 2008)

I went with the best of both worlds. I have a Kenwood DNX 6150 in-dash stereo with navigation. The NAV software is Garmin so you get all the Garmin quality without suction cupping your windshield to death.

The only other NAV units that I have seen that would benefit RV owners more than the Garmin is the units that you can find in truck stops and at camping world. In addition to standard GPS navigation they also have height and weight restriction warnings programmed into the GPS. This can really come in handy when towing in an unfamiliar city. We ran into some problems on Long Island this summer with the GPS telling us to take the parkway and signs on the road saying "no trailers".


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

i love google maps on BB.......but way to small

I am anticipating the arrival of the Nuvi 465T for trucks and trailers.


----------



## Outbacker47 (Jun 6, 2010)

navycranes said:


> I went with the best of both worlds. I have a Kenwood DNX 6150 in-dash stereo with navigation. The NAV software is Garmin so you get all the Garmin quality without suction cupping your windshield to death.
> 
> The only other NAV units that I have seen that would benefit RV owners more than the Garmin is the units that you can find in truck stops and at camping world. In addition to standard GPS navigation they also have height and weight restriction warnings programmed into the GPS. This can really come in handy when towing in an unfamiliar city. We ran into some problems on Long Island this summer with the GPS telling us to take the parkway and signs on the road saying "no trailers".


You can download height alerts and restrictions right on your garmin and other GPS's from http://www.lowclearances.com/. I think it's like $20 bucks for the year.


----------

